# Great Night on the Tusc!



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I decided to fish the TCBA tournament last nite with my buddy Cody. I was pretty dead set on going to my go to hole, but Cody wanted to go to one of our other spots, so I went along with it...Good thing I did!!! We had 3 fish before dark! I had a channel and a flathead and Cody had a channel. Cody ended up catching another channel, and I caught 2 more channels, Then I busted my 2nd biggest flathead ever from the tusc, not a monster but it was 18lb 9oz which is a good fish from the Tusc...I did catch one more channel about 4lbs, but it didnt get culled. Cody ended the night with 2 channels 5lbs a piece, and I ended the night with 37lbs, 2 flatheads and 3 channels, I was pumped! Went back to the weigh ins and I placed 1st place and took big fish with my flathead! The absolute best night I have EVER had on the tusc river...8 good fish out of one little bend... Very Happy Will have pics later...


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Way to go man on a great night on the river and the win!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job!!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll bet no one has to talk you into going to that spot again.

Congratulations.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Thanks Guys...

Robby, no doubting that my arm wont have to be twisted the next time!


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the great night and the tourney win. Glad to see someone catching some good ones.


----------

